# Anyone use Classic Performance Products?



## kcompton (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm looking at purchasing some upper and lower arms from Classic Performance Products (www.classicperform.com). Has anyone had experience with their products (build quality, etc.)? I'm particularly concerned about the fact that they use proprietary plastic bushings, as this is a street application... and It's Plastic!

Please let me know if you have, so I can make my decision on this purchase.

Thanks much,
Ken


----------

